
James Gosling, Creator of Java, to Join AWS - roymurdock
https://m.facebook.com/james.gosling.96/posts/10155133288856328
======
zitterbewegung
Considering the amount of tooling and or services on AWS that relies on Java
this is a great fit. I wonder what kind of services he could help AWS create
(a cloud service that would support J2EE and also be lower cost / integrated)?

~~~
joshuaswaney
Considering his recent advisory work related to Scala, there's a good chance
he'll lead an effort to build new services in Scala. A guy like James is
clearly passionate about language design, so I be he'll help shape the future
of Scala as well, using input from his AWS experience.

~~~
colmmacc
FWIW (and we're hiring) ... several AWS services are already written in Scala.

~~~
polymeris
If I were to join Amazon, what orgs/teams should I lean towards if I prefer to
do FP? I have more experience in Clojure but Scala would be great, too.

~~~
jhall1468
Amazon is super Java oriented so the overwhelming majority of backend work
will be in Java. I would just search Amazon.jobs for Clojure or Scala, since
even within specific teams you might see a combination of OOP and FP.

------
pavlov
Any chance that Amazon hired him with the mandate to develop a "new Java", in
the same vein as Ken Thompson developing Go at Google?

~~~
weberc2
I don't think that's how Go was conceived or Ken was hired.

~~~
justin66
Ken Thompson was brought on because he was Ken Thompson, and if you had the
means, then not hiring him would be a strange thing to do. The amusing thing
about that is that he never jumped through the new hire hoops (a language
exam, or something) and therefore could not commit his own code.

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/21/ken_thompson_take_o...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/21/ken_thompson_take_our_test/)
(quote here but it's worth checking out the book)

~~~
thr0waway1239
>> he never jumped through the new hire hoops

To paraphrase an old Steve Yegge joke [1]

"What? How could they? He doesn't even know JavaScript!"

[1] [https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/math-every-
day](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/math-every-day)

------
tyingq
He is (was?) a strategic advisor for Eucalyptus, a sort of AWS compatible on-
premise cloud, also is/was a director at Jelastic. So I imagine he's already
got some ideas for AWS.

------
geodel
Great. He is also a JavaEE guardian.

[https://javaee-guardians.io/who-we-are/](https://javaee-guardians.io/who-we-
are/)

------
velebak
This bodes well for AWS. I think this is good news.

------
nullnilvoid
Great news for AWS and Java since AWS is a major Java shop. What will he work
on at AWS?

------
tanilama
Probably some deep instrumentation of Java in the cloud

------
throwaway-1209
Dude lasted less than a year at Google, and the only thing he produced was a
huge google doc containing a diatribe on how wrong Google's approach to
software development was. Googlers had a good laugh and then carried on as
before.

~~~
deanCommie
Any chance you could post that (with proprietary details anonymized?)

------
ericfrederich
... but where is the creator of Kotlin going to join?

------
nivertech
I'll speculate that he will design a new cloud-first programming language.
Almost all letters in GAFAME has their own programming languages:

    
    
      Google has Go (and Dart)
      Apple has Swift (and ObjC)
      Facebook - Hack and ReasonML
      AWS - ?
      Microsoft has DotNet-based PLs, Typescript
      Ethereum - Solidity, Serpent, Viper, etc.

~~~
frostmatthew
> Facebook - ?

Facebook created Hack[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hack_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hack_\(programming_language\))

~~~
nivertech
also ReasonML

